

Google to sunset Google TV brand as its smart TV platform merges with Android - hanapbuhay
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/10/google-tv-rebranded-android-tv/

======
relaxitup
Perhaps this is an indicator of why Google has not released an official Google
Play Music app for Roku and other third-party devices?

